# Putting hops in the Rabbit.



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV).*

Here's a little background on me. The first car I learned how to drive on was an '88 Scirocco. In high school, my first car was a '78 Buick Regal with a FBSS 2 hydraulic pump setup. I was tottally into both the VW and lowrider scene. 
Fast forward to now. I got bit by the Air Suspension bug really bad and decided to combine both worlds! So I've decided to bag my MKV Rabbit.
Here's my parts list and where/who I've ordered through:
-Easy Street Digital Air Management Kit - Ordered through Dotcomparts.com
-Front and Rear Bagyards - Ordered through [email protected]
-Rear Bilstein shocks - Ordered through MJM Autohaus
-Misc Fittings and Hoses- Ordered through AirRideFittings.com
-Aluminum Slim Tank - Ordered through eBay
-Amp Wiring Kit - Ordered through eBay(bad idea, buy the good stuff!)
The Rabbit in question:









*-04/25/09-*
Officially started today. I need to keep my spare, so like Fuxton's GTi install, by euro inc. I took the main idea and ran with it.
Fuxton's:








Mine:








Next update, I will install the Auto Pilot brain. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*-04/28/09-*
This is where I'm mounting the Auto Pilot brain and relay.








Cut a piece of 1/2" mdf board. I'll velcro the board to the cars carpet, so I can remove it to access the tailight bulb








Everything mounted. Wiring will be cleaned up when I start running them.








I'll have another cover carpeted to cover the electronics and wiring to clean it up.








Next update, I will be test fitting the tank.

*-05/02/09-*
Test fit looks good!








Next update, I will be mounting all the components.

*-07/27/09-*
Got the front Bagyards!








I love the Vegas theme!









*-03/19/10-*
After 8 months of being Mr. Mom of 2 boys(5&2) and the wife going to school fulltime, winter projects were at a stand still. Now that the wife is on break and the weather warmed up, I was able to put in some work.
I scratched the idea of mounting the brain and relay on the side in hopes of a future sub enclosure. This is the final box design with all of the components mounted.








Next update, I will be running the controller, main power, and accessory wires.

*-03/20/10-*
I ran all my power and controller wires down the driver side rail. I chose the cubby compartment, under the headlight switch, for the controller. I also left a lot of the slack for the controller in there. I did it so I can take the controller out and control the car from about 6-7ft from the driver door.
Here is the driver's view of the controller in the cubby.








Next update, I will be connecting all the power wires and doing a system check for leaks.

*-03/28/10-*
I powered up my system and tested for air leaks. I used fuse #42 for the Auto Pilot brain. It's a 30amp fuse for the Cigerette lighter and accessory outlets. I used an add a circuit with a 5amp fuse from Pep Boys. It made the install clean and easier. 








All systems go!
















Next update, I will be installing the rear bags, lines and shocks

*-03/31/10-*
Gotta love aftermarket parts!








Here's a comparison between the Ksports rear spring and a Bagyard rear bag.








Ksports rear shock and a Bilstein rear shock.








First off, the nutserts were bigger than the hole in the nub. So I had to run to Home Depot and buy a 1/2" drill bit and drill out the hole bigger. I gotta say the nutserts were a pain to install!!!







That was the hardest part of the rears. Once in everything went smoothly! Bolt to bag distance.








Finished product.








I ran out of time and still gotta run the lines.
















Next update, I will run the rear lines and test for leaks.

*-04/02/10-*
Ran the 1/4" rear lines. You know the saying, what goes up must come down! In our case what goes down, must come up or else we can't drive!















This is with around 60psi.








I left the rears aired to around 50psi overnight. I checked them this morning and I'm happy to report they were still 50psi!








Next update, I will start on the Notch, lines and fronts after Easter.

*-04/05/10-*
Started the notch and was completed this past Wednesday.








Next update, I will install the fronts, run the lines, and test for leaks.

*-04/09/10-*
Installed the fronts and ran the lines. Awesome, the fronts held air overnight!!!








Next update, I will finish the final touches in the hatch.

*-04/12/10-*
Made the box on the right to hold the OEM jack and other tools.








Trimmed the rear hatch cover to fit over the tank.








The final look.
















All the hard stuff is done! I still have four things left to do. Next update I will cut a hole for the pump's filter, put the jack and tools in the box, velcro the boxes and tank down and camber the rears.

*-04/24/10-*
Did three out the four final touches I needed to do.
I measured wrong when installing the pump and the filter did not fit, so I cut a hole for the pumps filter.
I mounted the jack and tools in their box, after all what's the purpose of keeping the spare without it's tools!







What I did was cut the first layer of foam for the bottom of the box. Next I layed out how I wanted the jack and tools to fit on the second layer of foam then cut that foam to their shape so they stay put. Final layer of foam is the top, to cover it all.
















I painted the tank black and velcroed it down along with the component box and jack/tools box.
















All that's left to do is camber my rears then I'm finally done!
Wow after almost a year of parts collecting, I can officially call my MKV Rabbit "Hops!" It is so rewarding doing this install!!!
Thanks to *ALL* for the compliments and answering my questions!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











*06/14/10*
Finally dialed in some camber in the rear yesterday. First I got the right side even with the left. Then from there I did a 1/8th turn on both sides. My rear wheel's lip now tucks in the fender. I wish I did this earlier, now my driver fender is out of shape and my passenger has rubber burn marks.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

should look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

dtm kreuz wheels?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_dtm kreuz wheels?

Thanks, yeah I guess these wheels are old school.
Assembled a wheel yesterday.
Before:








After:








Before:








After:








Tada!










_Modified by Aloha-boy at 8:27 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

Officially started today. 
I need to keep my spare, so like Fuxton's GTi install, by euro inc. I took the main idea and ran with it.
Fuxton's:








Mine:








Next update will be the Auto Pilot brain install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 3:11 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

the dump openings on the manifolds are on both sides. do you plan on elevating them a bit?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lcurtisl)*

The wood frame is 1x4 and the manifolds are less than 4" tall. I plan to raise the frame another 1/2 inch to let it breathe more.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

Finally ordered my front bags, misc fittings and hoses.
Worked on it a little tonight. This is where I'm mounting the Auto Pilot brain and relay.








Cut a piece of 1/2" mdf board. I'll velcro the board to the cars carpet, so I can remove it to access the tailight bulb








Everything mounted. Wiring will be cleaned up when I start running them.








I'll have another cover carpeted to cover the electronics and wiring to clean it up.








Next update will be the wiring and tank.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

2 down 2 to go!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

I like the boxes for the compressors and manifolds... Creative! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks good. Like what you have done with the trunk


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG_ANT* »_I like the boxes for the compressors and manifolds... Creative! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks guys! I gotta give credit to eurowise for the idea.
I got my tank yesterday. Test fit looks good!










_Modified by Aloha-boy at 6:57 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

Test fitted the wheels... I like the final offset!


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

its gonna look good when dumped


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (idk alex)*

Cool! cant wait to see it finished. 
Im in the process of bagging my 4 dr RS rabbit.


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (dare_rick)*

good job on that offset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gotta love the folks who run the same width / offset front/rear on VW's


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have an 09 2dr Bunny 5spd, And I too have been bitten hard by the bag bug, I have been looking everywhere and cant find anything usefull. I'm new to bags but have a background in mechanics and plumbing and cunstruction so I dont doubt my installation abilities, I just need to know what I need to drop my bunny and where I can get perts that will fit her. If you could help me that would be awesome, THANKS!!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (EurodriverMK3)*

Thanks for the comments guys!

_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_Cool! cant wait to see it finished. 
Im in the process of bagging my 4 dr RS rabbit.

Yeah I've seen your build... I'm glad another 4 dr is getting built. We're out numbered by the 2 dr guys!









_Quote, originally posted by *EurodriverMK3* »_If you could help me that would be awesome, THANKS!!






























This is the very kit I ordered, click me. Cheapest digital kit I've found. As for bags, if you got the money, go with Bagyards. I have the rear bags and I'm saving for the fronts right now. For now I'm going to run the Uvair Aerosport bags over my K-sport coilovers. F_399 and charlie hayes is currently running that front setup, so ask them for more info.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn, at first I was thinking the wheels would look like ass but they turned out well.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

interested, I like the 4 door. not feeling the wheels, but Nevada stand up!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Damn, at first I was thinking the wheels would look like ass but they turned out well.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_interested, I like the 4 door. not feeling the wheels, but Nevada stand up!









LOL... Honestly I had my doubts too!







I figured if I didn't like it, I could always strip the powdercoat and just polish the lips. Thank God I liked the end result!








Thanks to Oscar33 for making my decision much more easier, I just placed an order for Bagyard fronts through Andrew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

wished the wheels tucked a bit mroe... But looks good so far.. 
what size/offset are the wheels? tires?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_wished the wheels tucked a bit mroe... But looks good so far.. 
what size/offset are the wheels? tires? 

Thanks, me too! The fronts will tuck, but the rears will hit rim after I get it aired. I'm hoping a little camber will correct that though.








Size: 19x8 and 19x8.5
Offset: Roughly mid 30's(haven't accurately measured).
Tire: 215/35 all around.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

alright at least u got a little stretch. 
keep up the work!!


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Santi)*

Lookin great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (stealthmagic27)*

WOW....that is one hot lookin rabbit... I have a thing for white rabbits


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (diive4sho)*

i don't think i've met you before. did you just move to vegas? i'm gonna be baggin my mk2 soon i'd like to check your's out one day for ideas.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (dash cunning)*

Thanks for the positive comments guys!

_Quote, originally posted by *dash cunning* »_i don't think i've met you before. did you just move to vegas? i'm gonna be baggin my mk2 soon i'd like to check your's out one day for ideas. 

I had an '05 USP Avant when I moved here in '06. Sold it in '07 and quickly bought an '04 Touareg with Air. Gas kicked my but when it went up to $4/gallon and traded the Touareg for the Rabbit for me and Jetta for her. I missed the Air so bad and the fact that lurking in this forum, made me do it! 
I should be done with my install at the end of summer, so I'll hit you up later.


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 11:43 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice rabbit! Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

i cant wait to see the finished result. looks great so far, and thanks for the help before. I cant wait to be bagged in Germany, I havent seen anyone bagged here yet.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

cigarnut81 - Thanks man!
EurodriverMK3 - No problem, glad to help!

_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_errol, here's a little taste of whats coming your way.
andreas is a genius when it comes to graphic design.
your bags shipped out this week,, i'll email/pm you the tracking 
information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SAWHHEEETTT!!!







LOL... Andreas is very clever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Looking forward to your email/pm.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Thanks again Andrew!
Pure sickness!








I love the Vegas theme!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the MKV Rabbit. (Aloha-boy)*

Being a daddy of 2 boys(5&2) and wife going to school fulltime, winter projects were at a stand still. Now that the wife is on break and the weather warmed up, I was able to put in some work.
I finally chose a final box design and mounted all of the components on Friday night.








Saturday I ran all my power and controller wires down the driver side rail. I chose the cubby compartment, under the headlight switch, for the controller. I also left a lot of the slack for the controller in there. I did it so I can take the controller out and control the car from about 4-5ft from the dirver door. Here is the driver's view of the controller in the cubby.








Saturday night, after watching Twilight New Moon with the wife, I tried to work on cleaning up the wires in the box. But when my drill slipped I nicked my left thumb with a hole bit. I would've taken a picture, but I was in shock and decided to end the night.








Question for the *MKV* guys: *What fuse did you tap for the Auto Pilot brain?*
Here's my "left to do" check list:
- Connect all the power wires and do a system check. 
- Install rear air bags and run rear air lines.
- Notch, install front air bags and run front air lines.


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 9:19 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Under the dash go to te 75x for the autopilot it's switched power just put a 5 amp inline fuse


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ANOTHER Double Down car?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_Under the dash go to te 75x for the autopilot it's switched power just put a 5 amp inline fuse

I think that's for the MKIV, but thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
MKV guys what fuse did you tap for the Auto Pilot brain?


----------



## Lucky_Rabbit (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

That is SWEET!!!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

damn i like your wheels... good luck with the setup man... ill soon be going air myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tonyb2580)*

Thanks for the kind words guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice build so far, any word on that fuse for the AP?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxedub* »_nice build so far, any word on that fuse for the AP?

Thanks! None yet, I've looked through a few MKV builds and I could not find a definite answer.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_...I usually use a fuse that doesnt get used a lot that can still be an accesory. since the controller is always on, i tap into somethign that doesnt overlaod the fuse...

Good info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

My hero!
In for updates!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (K3V11N)*

Thanks Kev! 
No real updates. I cleaned up the wiring and mounted my tank to an MDF board.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

Today I powered up my system and tested for air leaks. I used fuse 42 in my fuse panel for the Auto Pilot brain power wire. I will be installing the rear bags, lines and shocks this week. Notch, lines and fronts will be done at the same time after Easter.
All systems go!


----------



## kama2 (May 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

HO Errol!!! Braddah neva talk to u long time how u guys doin? Braddah so funny seeing in here been doin my own air research and my car should b done next month too. I like ur setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see the end results, PM me when u can been doing some photoshoots wit Kev and JB heres some pics from da last time
































Hope u can come home and visit, Aloha Braddah!










_Modified by kama2 at 12:36 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

watching.. I wanna see how that notch turns up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bring it by a gtg when its done!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gtimakesmebroke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kama2* »_HO Errol!!! Braddah neva talk to u long time how u guys doin? Braddah so funny seeing in here been doin my own air research and my car should b done next month too. I like ur setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see the end results, PM me when u can been doing some photoshoots wit Kev and JB heres some pics from da last time
Hope u can come home and visit, Aloha Braddah!









Wassup kama!!! Yeah loooong time! We're good! How about you? Sweet if you have any questions just post it or IM me. Thanks, the setup was a borrowed idea that was tweaked a little. It's been a year having all these parts sitting in the garage, so with the wife in between semesters, I've been working on it for the past two weeks. Wow you been a busy collector! 337 looks good bro! Is that the project getting bagged? I'm planning on coming up in July, but short and for a wedding.

_Quote, originally posted by *redub* »_watching.. I wanna see how that notch turns up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too! The friend that will do it is from Hawaii. He used to build 4x4's and exhaust back home. So I hope the notch will be cake for him!

_Quote, originally posted by *gtimakesmebroke* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring it by a gtg when its done!

Will do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

Worked on the rears last night. Here's a comparison between the ksports rear spring and a bagyard bag.








ksports rear shock and a Bilstein rear shock.








First off, the nutserts were bigger than the hole in the nub. So I had to run to Home Depot and buy a 1/2" drill bit and drill out the hole bigger. I gotta say the nutserts were a pain to install!!!







That was the hardest part of the rears. Once in everything went smoothly! Bolt to bag distance.








Finished product.








I ran out of time and still gotta run the lines. I'll do it tonight. So the pics are all aired out.


















_Modified by Aloha-boy at 3:16 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

diggin the rear frame design http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (booyacah)*

Thanks booyacah!
I finally ran the 1/4" rear lines last night. You know the saying, what goes up must come down! In our case what goes down, must come up or else we can't drive!







 Last pictures until the fronts are done.








This is with around 60psi.








I left the rears aired to around 50psi overnight. I checked them this morning and I'm happy to report they were still up!











_Modified by Aloha-boy at 3:17 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

Looking Good E!!!!
by the way its Blake. From hawaii







*German Old School*
Looking forward to seeing you finished up


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VWtrend)*

Fakamean! Cheeeeee!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (K3V11N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWtrend* »_Looking Good E!!!!
by the way its Blake. From hawaii







*German Old School*
Looking forward to seeing you finished up










Ho wassup Blake!!! Why the name change? Thanks bro! So how's _our_ Corrado doing?









_Quote, originally posted by *K3V11N* »_Fakamean! Cheeeeee!

LOL! So you going to Wuste with Jeff them?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

its like a hawaii forum reunion in here. could you pm me about how much all this cost? wife said yes to air. just deciding if i wanna go pre fab kit or piece one together.


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_
LOL! So you going to Wuste with Jeff them?

Would love to go, but no $$ and no PTO.








Hurry up and get this done. I know after seeing yours done, Jeff going be all sick and will get his done sooner!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (runhopskipendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runhopskipendub* »_its like a hawaii forum reunion in here. could you pm me about how much all this cost? wife said yes to air. just deciding if i wanna go pre fab kit or piece one together.

IM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *K3V11N* »_
Would love to go, but no $$ and no PTO.








Hurry up and get this done. I know after seeing yours done, Jeff going be all sick and will get his done sooner!























Bummers! Would love for you to shoot my car with your fancy camera!








I know, I'm really taking my time on this. Tomorrow the fronts are going in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

where exactly do you install the nutserts? I got a used set of bags for the rear of my golf and they didnt come with nutserts? I am assuming it is in too tight of a spot to get a pic of...


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (derryo)*

The nub that holds the top part of the rear spring, there's a hole in the middle of it. That's where the nutserts go in. You can't reuse nutserts, that's why you didn't get it. Ask Andrew at Open Road Tuning to see if he could send you a pair with the install tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_The nub that holds the top part of the rear spring, there's a hole in the middle of it. That's where the nutserts go in. You can't reuse nutserts, that's why you didn't get it. Ask Andrew at Open Road Tuning to see if he could send you a pair with the install tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh ok, that makes sense... I have the some extras and the tool that came with my skidplate so hopefully I can use those. Thanks!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (derryo)*

No problem! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Late yesterday, after work my friend started the notch. We didn't finish it yet, because we're taking our time on this.
My Notch post, click me. I wasn't able to source 3" pipe locally, they only had 2 1/4, 2 7/8 and 3 1/2. I went with the 2 7/8 OD with a 2 11/16 ID(not sure what "schedule ##" it is).


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 8:55 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

Wow after almost a year of parts collecting, I can officially call my MKV Rabbit "Hops!" All the hard stuff is done! All that's left is the cover in the hatch and some final touches.








Notch started this past Monday and was completed this past Wednesday.








Ran the lines and installed the fronts.










_Modified by Aloha-boy at 3:18 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

WOW WOW WOW somebody been busy ... nice write up and info. Looking Good !! 
Jeff is watching this thing closely I bet it's on his iPhone bookmarked







... 

Keep it up Brudder!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Strictly-European)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly-European* »_WOW WOW WOW somebody been busy ... nice write up and info. Looking Good !! 
Jeff is watching this thing closely I bet it's on his iPhone bookmarked







... 

Keep it up Brudder!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No kidding bro, thanks! I'm getting old, this project kicked my butt!








Yeah Jeff better get on it! Already get 2 white GTi's bagged, hope he not buying rims first! Everybody knows, suspension FIRST!


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (dash cunning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dash cunning* »_lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!







The front fender liners are sitting on tire and the rear fenders are sitting on wheel and tire.
To do list:
- Camber rear wheels
- Trim front fender liners
- Finish hatch floor cover


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 3:19 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

Looks good bro! How do they ride?


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (K3V11N)*

man this makes me wanna hurry up and bag my rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (dash cunning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K3V11N* »_Looks good bro! How do they ride?

Thanks Kev! Bagyards ride soooo smooooth!!! Still getting used to the ride and finding the sweet spot. It's weird, with coilovers it's so labor just to adjust it and with air the settings are practically infinite at the touch of a button.

_Quote, originally posted by *dash cunning* »_man this makes me wanna hurry up and bag my rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do it! It is really addicting, but I got lucky where everything worked right from the start. I've read some horror stories here and I was dreading if it would happen to me!
I still have a few things left to do. I have to cut a hole for the pump's filter, velcro the boxes and tank down, and put the jack and other tools in the box on the right.
















The final look.










_Modified by Aloha-boy at 8:44 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks really good & clean! makes me wanna finish my install right now!!!! but im still waiting on a few parts.

wait...where are the lines going to the bags?


_Modified by mikebbugn at 4:46 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks really good & clean! makes me wanna finish my install right now!!!! but im still waiting on a few parts.

wait...where are the lines going to the bags?

Thanks man! This install took me, all hours combined, roughly a week. I give credit to the guys who do it in a weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's the lines.










_Modified by Aloha-boy at 3:23 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

Hmmmm ok. i removed that cover only to find no opening. if you make holes under that, does it lead you out behind the rear bumper?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (mikebbugn)*

Nice job man I am getting ready torun my lines and ihad a question or two for you what relay or fuse did you tap into for your compressor and also since you ran all 4 out that one side where do the other two cross over w/out being close to the exhaust? Again good work man I'm 4 days into my install and doing it by myself sucksssss.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_Hmmmm ok. i removed that cover only to find no opening. if you make holes under that, does it lead you out behind the rear bumper?

Not exactly behind the rear bumper, but the lower half of the rear bumper will need to be removed to have better access to the openings.

_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_Nice job man I am getting ready torun my lines and ihad a question or two for you what relay or fuse did you tap into for your compressor...

Thanks! 
I'm not sure how analog setups are hooked up, but I'm running a digital setup and used fuse #42 for the Auto Pilot brain. It's a 30amp fuse for the Cig and accessory outlets. I used an add a circuit with a 5amp fuse from Pep Boys. It made the install clean and easier. 









_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_...also since you ran all 4 out that one side where do the other two cross over w/out being close to the exhaust?

For the lines, I now regret using 3/8" for the fronts. I should have used 1/4" all around instead. Now to answer your question, I ran all 4 lines over the rear muffler's heat shield. I ran the left front line crossing over the mid muffler's heat shield. So far so good, been driving it for a week.

_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_Again good work man I'm 4 days into my install and doing it by myself sucksssss.

Thanks again! I know how you feel! Only thing I didn't do myself was my notch.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Great write up! Awesome install! and looks real clean


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GnarPassatWagon* »_Great write up! Awesome install! and looks real clean









Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to redo the write up and have it all on the first page.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

thanks for the detailed pics it helped me out today. I didnt run my lines like you but If you dont mind im going to re-jack the trunk setup from you


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_thanks for the detailed pics it helped me out today. I didnt run my lines like you but If you dont mind im going to re-jack the trunk setup from you









No problem, go for it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

I might of missed it but...Did you remove your FSB at all?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (shortwave360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortwave360* »_I might of missed it but...Did you remove your FSB at all? 

No you did not, I forgot to mention it. Sway is disconnected, but still in there. I'm practicing my welding skills, so I might weld a nut on the A-arm and re-connect the sway bar in the future.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Putting hops in the Rabbit(MKV). (Aloha-boy)*

Did three out the four final touches I needed to do.
I measured wrong when installing the pump and the filter did not fit, so I cut a hole for the pumps filter.
I mounted the jack and tools in their box, after all what's the purpose of keeping the spare without it's tools!







What I did was cut the first layer of foam for the bottom of the box. Next I layed out how I wanted the jack and tools to fit on the second layer of foam then cut that foam to their shape so they stay put. Final layer of foam is the top, to cover it all.
















I painted the tank black and velcroed it down along with the component box and jack/tools box.
















All that's left to do is camber my rears, then I'm finally done!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Couple pics of my Rabbit from Wuste this past weekend. Thanks to those who took the picture and posted!  



















A few pics when I picked it up on Sunday next to 2.sloGTI.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looks good man!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

awesome ride


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking fab Errol!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looks really good


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Thanks for the positive compliments guys!:thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

You were at Wuste


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looked legit at Wuste


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

rickyislazy said:


> You were at Wuste


Not really. I had prior commitments to Wuste. I had a couple of buddies (redub & 2.sloGTI) bring and register my car on Friday night. I came by Saturday with my kids and they were complaining it was too hot, so we left. I ended up picking up the car on Sunday. Next year I'm planning to camp the whole day next to my car.



Still Fantana said:


> Looked legit at Wuste


Thanks Still!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG, ya i can imagine your kids not wanting too stay...it was hard to want to walk around to snap pics because of the dead heat w. no breeze


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Yup! When I went to buy a shirt, the girl felt so bad for my youngest, she gave him a free bottled water!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Cambered*

Finally dialed in some camber in the rear yesterday. First I got the right side even with the left. Then from there I did a 1/8th turn on both sides. My rear wheel's lip now tucks in the fender. I wish I did this earlier, now my driver fender is out of shape and my passenger has rubber burn marks.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Turned out great :thumbup:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Thanks AlexsVR6! 

I'm thinking of putting back the stock bumpstops in to even out the rear with the front. Not liking the reverse rake.:sly:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

looks awesome man!!! didnt run into you at wuste, you better bring that out to Dunkin' some sunday!!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> looks awesome man!!! didnt run into you at wuste, you better bring that out to Dunkin' some sunday!!


Thanks!!! I was actually next to you when I was buying a shirt, you were busy taking pictures so I didn't want to bother you. You guys still meet at the same DunkinD?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

How's things man? BagYards holding up alright? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Everythings great Andrew!!! BagYards are working AWESOME!!! I'm glad I saved up and got these instead of the bag-over-coilovers I was initially going to do. 

I changed out my tank-to-valve airline from 1/2" to 3/8" and introduced a leak somewhere! After I hunt down and correct that leak, I can honestly say my system will be leak free! I want to park airred out and when I jump in and start the car, I want it to air up automatically to my drive height! You know, take full advantage of the Auto Pilot!:thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

your passenger side fender looks off a little... is that from it resting on the front wheel?
either way the car still looks sick!! i would love to get my hands on a votex rear!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

mikebbugn said:


> your passenger side fender looks off a little... is that from it resting on the front wheel?
> either way the car still looks sick!! i would love to get my hands on a votex rear!


Thanks! :thumbup:

Two reasons: 1. I rolled the front fender to clear the wheels when I had coilovers, and 2. Yes, when I air out, the front wheels hit the fender liners and it tweaks the fenders. Where exactly does it look off?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff man, if you need anything else drop me a line! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Aloha-boy said:


> Thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> Two reasons: 1. I rolled the front fender to clear the wheels when I had coilovers, and 2. Yes, when I air out, the front wheels hit the fender liners and it tweaks the fenders. Where exactly does it look off?


i just noticed the gap between the fender & door looks bigger than the other gaps between the body panels.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Aloha-boy said:


> Thanks!!! I was actually next to you when I was buying a shirt, you were busy taking pictures so I didn't want to bother you. You guys still meet at the same DunkinD?


should have man! i hate taking pictures! hahaha, and yeah, we still meet at the same one, sundays at noon


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

Wassup E, this is Gonzo. Man your Rabbit came along way. Good to see yours, and Brandons! Bump for some ex Hawaii brothers.... I'll prob be coming to Vegas for the SEMA show, hopefully we can meet up. Gonz


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Good stuff man, if you need anything else drop me a line! :thumbup::thumbup:


Will do boss!:thumbup:



mikebbugn said:


> i just noticed the gap between the fender & door looks bigger than the other gaps between the body panels.


You're right, good eye! I'm putting my stocks on, hopefully today, to see if there is any difference.



gtimakesmebroke said:


> should have man! i hate taking pictures! hahaha, and yeah, we still meet at the same one, sundays at noon


OK, I'll try to make it out!



808Bora said:


> Wassup E, this is Gonzo. Man your Rabbit came along way. Good to see yours, and Brandons! Bump for some ex Hawaii brothers.... I'll prob be coming to Vegas for the SEMA show, hopefully we can meet up. Gonz


Wassup Gonzo! Thanks! When is SEMA again? I only went to one and my gosh it was insane!


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Good looking bunny.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Just did a 1100 mile road trip with my family (Wife, two boys, trunk full with luggage and my chiuaua) in my Rabbit. I can't express enough how pleased I am with both ride and build quality! Thanks goes out to Andrew, the guys at Bagyard and Airlift!

Here's a pic from the VWVortex Wuste coverage.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Loved how this picture came out!


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

:thumbup: looks good


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I never liked MKV Golfs but after seeing those awsome bagged ones that changed my mind.
Black & White looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

trunk set up is tits.

love the box for all the oem tools....great idea!


:thumbup:


----------



## redub (Sep 30, 2001)

Whut up E! Still remember the smooth drive up Sahara Ave. It was an honor! :wave:
Wont be able to make it to viva las vegas this year maybe Wuste??


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Thanks for the positive comments guys!



redub said:


> Whut up E! Still remember the smooth drive up Sahara Ave. It was an honor! :wave:
> Wont be able to make it to viva las vegas this year maybe Wuste??


Wassup Jeff! Hahahaha! Thanks for helping out big time that weekend! So you're a no go to Wuste this year, me too! I'm actually converting the Rabbit back to stock as we speak, the lease is up next month and the CFO wants to return both MKV's in favor of no monthly payments!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

It was fun while it lasted! Thanks to all who inspired, helped and commented on my build! The Rabbit is back to stock and will be gone today!  Keep an eye out in the MKV classifieds for some parts for sale! :thumbup:


----------

